# Having to go a large cull tonight :(



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I have just found out that my friend was arrested over a week ago, and theres a 99% chance he will be sent to prison (i'll spare you the details, but needless to say he's no longer going to classed as a friend).

He bought one of my baby boys a few months back, and when he was old enough, he bought 2 females from a pet shop and bred them. There are now near 20 babies. One of my ex-friends, friends just handed me all these mice saying they didn't know what to do with them so brought them to me.

The big male (which i sold him) was housed on his own and is in good condition (thankfully)
The two females, were housed together BUT their litters of near 20 babies had been left in with them, boys AND girls.......

I have a friend who is taking the big male and the two adult females (he knows that more than likely the two big females will be pregnant, as the litters are about 7 weeks old) so i'm pleased they are going to homes.

The babies.....the females are too young, small and pregnant. For them to have babies at their age and size would be wrong....they're very small and i'm guessing they were mainly in the 2nd litter which is a lot younger. They will all be culled.

The boys....some have tails that are barely 1cm long, theres some with deformed feet etc. so sadly they will be culled too.

This will be heart breaking for me to do, but i believe what i am doing is the best thing to do for the long term. At least the adults are healthy, and will go to a caring home as pets. xxx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thats so sad. But at elast you will end their suffering quickly


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

That is sad :| And really unfortunate for all the animals involved. Some people are just really irresponsible. :?


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I know. it's really upset me having to do that to them. But whats more, when i was lifting the litter out the tank ready for the cull, they were still suckling!!! even the ones that i know were 7 weeks of age. is that because they know nothing else? makes me think he's not been feeding them, as the mothers are a little on the thin side too...but that could be from them feeding x amount of babies when really they should've been removed from the mothers when full weaned, and more so, encouraged to wean and go onto solid foods.

there was one baby - and i swear i've seen hamsters with bigger tails


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It's horrible and I really feel for you, but unfortunately it's the only responsible thing to do. *hugs*

Sarah xxx


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you Sarah. I just wish he had been responsible enough to move the boys from the girls when i told him to. The size tank he had the girls in was terrible.
http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/faunarium.php

I would like to confirm, that he had the two females and ALL the babies in the 3nd tank size.... PT-2260  

Seriously i was fuming!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

*miss.understood*
No way! That tiny?! That's cruel. Poor mice =( How are you planning to cull all of them?


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

That's so awful, I'm so sorry for those mice.  I am surprised you didn't find any dead ones and cannibalizing, etc.. That must have been really hard to do and to see, even. I believe you are absolutely doing the right thing. Thank goodness they fell into your hands so you could help the situation!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought about what would be the best and most humane, and least stressful method to cull these little ones, and decided on the freezer. That way, they would fall asleep together and drift away. xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Am I reading this right that these ones you are culling are 7 weeks old?

If that is the case, using the freezer is probably the worse thing you can do, especially if your are putting them in together. It will take a very long time to die. I don't mean to be the bad guy here, but the freezer would be the kindest and less stressful way for you, not for the mice.

W xx

P.S And this thread should have gone into the Culling forum, maybe you should look for better methods for culling in there.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear this happened, and agree that you're doing the right thing.

It's not a nice thing to have to do so I think we can all sympathise there, but I'm afraid I'd have to agree with Willow here, that the method you mentioned would not be quick at all (for mice so old).

Get into the culling section and have a good read
xx


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

They weren't all put in together, because obviously lots of mice together generate lots of heat. They were put into various boxes just a couple in each. xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Which is still not the kindest and most humane way it can be done. I suggest you have a read through the culling forum.

W xx


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

I think miss.understood had their best interest in mind, though.  We all learn the best methods at some point. I use a method for non-pinkies that I don't think has been mentioned on this forum, ever - and I think I'm going to go to the culling forum to start a discussion about it.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes, of course she did, that is not at all in question 

No one is being judgemental here, we all do the best we can with the information we have. 
The suggestion is only that reading the culling forum would have been beneficial to gather information, for someone who is about to embark upon a necessary large cull and that, it would help for future reference.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Like I said, I wasn't trying to be a bad guy, but it needed to be said that that wasn't the best method for mice that age.

W xx


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Ah, I gotcha.  I think I must have misinterpreted. Woops!

Also, tratallen, I love your avatar! I saw Muse in concert last summer in Boston.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

lizashley said:


> Also, tratallen, I love your avatar! I saw Muse in concert last summer in Boston.


Wicked!!

I'll PM you about that later on since it's not *entirely* mouse related :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mouse....Muse....there's only one letter in it, easy mistake :lol: :lol: :lol:

xxx


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I would read the forum, if the person i messaged (the one in charge of that forum) actually gave me access to it. :?


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

miss.understood said:


> I would read the forum, if the person i messaged (the one in charge of that forum) actually gave me access to it. :?


I messaged him too and I also have no got a message back or access to the page =/


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

ccoryjohnn,

You will be unable to gain access to the culling forum as you have not fulfilled the posting requirements as yet.


----------



## demon_x_slash (Oct 3, 2008)

I think you need at least fifty posts to get accepted into the culling forum.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I have given access to miss understood,if anyone has messaged me then apologies.I have experienced a few problems with topic reply and pm notifications.


----------

